# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  ΑΝΕΞΗΓΗΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ HID XENON

## LKOSTAS

Είμαι κάτοχος ενός Land Rover Freelander 1.8 του '99 και αποφάσισα να βάλω HID XENON.
Πληροφοριακά έχω βάλει σε πολλά αυτοκίνητα hid xenon και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα.
Αφού τοποθετήθηκαν τα hid xenon H4 Hi-low στο συγκεκριμένο αυτοκίνητο δημιουργήθηκε το εξής θέμα.
Ανάβοντας τα φώτα ανοίγει το πίσω παράθυρο (του πορτ παγκάζ). Αυτό συμβαίνει κάθε φορά που ανάβω τα φώτα.
Ενημερωτικά αναφέρω ότι τα freelander όταν μείνουν από ρεύμα και συνδεθεί μετά ο πόλος της μπαταρίας ανοίγει το πίσω τζάμι.
Δηλαδή όταν ανάβω τα φώτα είναι σαν να διαβάζει προφανώς ο εγκέφαλος ότι έμεινε από ρεύμα και ξανασυνδέθηκε στο ρεύμα.
Τα xenon παίρνουν απευθείας ρεύμα από την μπαταρία και μόνο εντολή παίρνουν από τα παλιά φις. Γείωση έχω κάνει στο σασί του αυτοκινήτου. Επίσης το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο δεν έχει σύστημα can bus (ανίχνευση καμμένης λυχνίας).
Σε κάποιο ξένο site έχει αναφερθεί το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα σε freelander και έλεγαν για πιθανή κακή θωράκιση των ballasts.
Πως μπορώ να λύσω το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα? Έχω αγανακτήσει και αν δεν βρεθεί λύσει μάλλον θα τα καταργήσω.
Καμιά ιδέα για το στοιχειωμένο αυτό αυτοκίνητο?

----------


## leosedf

Μήπως να τα καταργήσεις και να ασχοληθείς με κάτι άλλο?

----------


## xsterg

το αυτοκινητο δεν ειναι στοιχειωμενο. η μετατροπη που πας να κανεις φαινεται οτι εχει προβληματα συμβατοτητας. εκτος του οτι ξενον σε κοινο φαναρι δεν κανει. θα στραβωνει τους απεναντι. ασε λοιπον τα φωτα σου οπως ειναι. η μονη λυση ειναι η τοποθετηση του αυθεντικου εργοστασιακου ξενον αν εβγαινε για το εν λογω αυτοκινητο, σετακι με ολο το φαναρι.

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είναι ότι δεν κάνει απλά, είναι παράνομο να βάλεις τέτοια φώτα σε τέτοιο φανάρι.

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Δε θέλω να πω κάτι για τα ξένον αλλά θελω να σχολιάσω το εξής.




> Ενημερωτικά αναφέρω ότι τα freelander όταν μείνουν από ρεύμα και συνδεθεί μετά ο πόλος της μπαταρίας ανοίγει το πίσω τζάμι.



ααα μα τι ωραία λογική;! Υπάρχει λόγος που γίνεται αυτό, ή έγινε λόγω έλλειψης μυαλού του κατασκευαστή;

----------


## ZOIS-SUR

έχω καταργήσει το κράνος και φοράω μάσκα ηλεκτροκολλησης για να μην στραβώνομαι από όλους αυτούς με τις ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις στα φανάρια.έλεος,Δηλ αν ξεχάσεις το ραδιόφωνο ανοιχτό ένα βράδυ αυτομάτως σου κλέβουν και το αμάξι?έλα παναγία μου τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε

----------


## johnnkast

> Δεν είναι ότι δεν κάνει απλά, είναι παράνομο να βάλεις τέτοια φώτα σε τέτοιο φανάρι.



...εκτος αυτου τα ξενον Η4 ειναι ότι χειροτερο μπορεις να βαλεις στα φαναρια.....αυτο το "μεσα-εξω" με τον ηλεκτρομαγνητη δεν μπορει  να υποκαταστησει την κανονικη λυχνια πυρακτωσεως .
Αναφερομαι για Η4 ετσι;;................(τα Η7 και Η1 ειναι καπως "συμβατα")

----------


## p270

συμβατα δηλαδη δεν στραβωνουν ειναι μονον οσα φαναρια ειναι φαναρια τυπου προβολεα

----------


## LKOSTAS

Να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους συμforumήτες που ασχολήθηκαν με το πρόβλημα.
Όσον αφορά τα HID H4 όντως υπάρχει ένα θέμα με τον ηλεκτρομαγνήτη που μετακινεί τη λάμπα μέσα - έξω για να κάνει τη μεγάλη σκάλα (hi beam) με αποτέλεσμα να σκορπάει το φως στη μεγάλη σκάλα, άσε που αν την αφήσεις για αρκετή ώρα (σε επαρχιακό δρόμο) μπορεί να καεί ο μαγνήτης.
Τώρα όσον αφορά το στράβωμα των απέναντι τα συγκεκριμένα φαίνονται πιο δυνατά απ΄ότι οι κοινές λάμπες αλλά με μια σκάλα κάτω από το διακόπτη της στάθμης φωτών δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ενοχλητικά για τους άλλους. Το έχω τσεκάρει προσωπικά σε απόσταση 50 και 100 μέτρων με το μηχανάκι.

Πολύ σωστά όλα όσα αναφέρατε παραπάνω αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο εκτός θέματος. Αφορούν πιο πολύ τον ΚΟΚ και όχι το ηλεκτρολογικό πρόβλημα που ανέφερα.
Για να ξαναγυρίσω στο θέμα κάποιος μου είπε ότι λόγω της υψηλή τάσης που θέλουν οι λάμπες αυτές για να ανάψουν (κάτι χιλιάδες volt) δημιουργείται μαγνητικό πεδίο και μπορεί να επηρεάζουν τα καλώδια την ασφαλειοθήκη ή και τον εγκέφαλο και μου πρότεινε να απομακρύνω τα καλώδια των hid xenon από αυτά. Επίσης μου είπαν να μονώσω τα ballasts με φύλλο μολύβδου. Φύλλο μολύβδου όμως δεν ξέρω που θα βρω.
Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## kioan

> Επίσης μου είπαν να μονώσω τα ballasts με φύλλο μολύβδου. Φύλλο μολύβδου όμως δεν ξέρω που θα βρω.



Το φύλλο μολύβδου θα είχε κάποιο νόημα αν θες να περιορίσεις εκπομπή κάποιας ιονίζουσας ακτινοβολίας.
Αυτό που ίσως να χρειάζεται είναι ηλεκτρομαγνητική θωράκιση.

----------


## AKHS

Καλησπέρα δοκίμασε να βγάλεις το ένα και μετά το άλλο xenon με την λογική του να δεις ποιο από τα δυο επηρεάζουν τον εγκέφαλο, μπορεί βέβαια να επηρεάζουν και τα δυο. Μετά αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να παίξεις με την θέση τον μετασχηματιστών ίσως αυτό να βοηθήσει στο πρόβλημα σου
Ελπίζω να σου απαντήσει και κανένας άλλος που ξέρει καλύτερα το ηλεκτρολογικό θέμα............

----------


## xsterg

> Να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους συμforumήτες που ασχολήθηκαν με το πρόβλημα.
> Όσον αφορά τα HID H4 όντως υπάρχει ένα θέμα με τον ηλεκτρομαγνήτη που μετακινεί τη λάμπα μέσα - έξω για να κάνει τη μεγάλη σκάλα (hi beam) με αποτέλεσμα να σκορπάει το φως στη μεγάλη σκάλα, άσε που αν την αφήσεις για αρκετή ώρα (σε επαρχιακό δρόμο) μπορεί να καεί ο μαγνήτης.
> Τώρα όσον αφορά το στράβωμα των απέναντι τα συγκεκριμένα φαίνονται πιο δυνατά απ΄ότι οι κοινές λάμπες αλλά με μια σκάλα κάτω από το διακόπτη της στάθμης φωτών δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ενοχλητικά για τους άλλους. Το έχω τσεκάρει προσωπικά σε απόσταση 50 και 100 μέτρων με το μηχανάκι.
> 
> Πολύ σωστά όλα όσα αναφέρατε παραπάνω αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο εκτός θέματος. Αφορούν πιο πολύ τον ΚΟΚ και όχι το ηλεκτρολογικό πρόβλημα που ανέφερα.
> Για να ξαναγυρίσω στο θέμα κάποιος μου είπε ότι λόγω της υψηλή τάσης που θέλουν οι λάμπες αυτές για να ανάψουν (κάτι χιλιάδες volt) δημιουργείται μαγνητικό πεδίο και μπορεί να επηρεάζουν τα καλώδια την ασφαλειοθήκη ή και τον εγκέφαλο και μου πρότεινε να απομακρύνω τα καλώδια των hid xenon από αυτά. Επίσης μου είπαν να μονώσω τα ballasts με φύλλο μολύβδου. Φύλλο μολύβδου όμως δεν ξέρω που θα βρω.
> Καμιά ιδέα?



ΚΤΕΟ πως θα το περασεις?
το ξερεις οτι σε περιπτωση ατυχηματοςς οτι δεν σε καλυπτει η ασφαλιστικη και τα πληρωνεις ολα απο την τσεπη σου? αφηστε λοιπον τις εξυπναδες και επαναφερετε τα φωτα στην προηγουμενη κατασταση τους. η βαλε αυθεντικα ξενον.

----------


## stauros772000

παρανομα ειναι ολα τα φωτα που ειναι πανω απο 5500 ή 6000 βαθμους και πανω απο 35/55 βατ......αν η λαμπα  σχεδιαστηκε για η4 και την εβαλε σε φαναρι η4,δεν προκειτε να ενοχλησει καποιον.....αν ενοχλει με την ζενον,τοτε ηδη ενοχλουσε με τις συμβατικες.αν πληρει τα παραπανω,περναει κτεο,οπως περναω τα τελευταια 8 χρονια.......
προς νηματοθετη,δοκιμασες να βαλεις τα μαυρα καλωδια της πλεξουδας κατευθειαν πανω στον αρνητικο πολο και οχι στο σασι??

----------


## moutoulos

> Πολύ σωστά όλα όσα αναφέρατε παραπάνω αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο εκτός θέματος.
> *Αφορούν πιο πολύ τον ΚΟΚ* *και όχι το ηλεκτρολογικό πρόβλημα* που ανέφερα. Για να ξαναγυρίσω στο θέμα ...




Για κάτσε βρε Κώστα. Σου λένε οτι είναι παράνομα ... Μας λες οτι είμαστε και εκτός θέματος ?. 
Ωραία βρε φίλε να βάλεις ... αλλά:

Έχεις τον κατάλληλο "φακό" ?, ή φανάρια με projector ? 
έχεις πλυστικό πάνω στο φανάρι ?, 
έχεις ρύθμιση δέσμης (αυτόματη ή έστω χειροκίνητη) ?,
έχεις αισθητήρες στα ψαλίδια/αμορτισέρ ?.

Φαντάζομαι το μόνο που έχεις, είναι όρεξη να βάλεις XENON, και μόνο. Έχεις κάτι απο αυτά?.

Επίσης:
Αναφέρεις οτι είναι εκτός θέματος όλα, και αφορούν τον ΚΟΚ. Δηλαδή εσύ σε ποιόν "ΚΟΚ" 
κυκλοφορείς ?, του ζαχαροπλαστείου (ΚΟΚ) ?. Σου λένε είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ. Ενοχλούν. Και εσύ 
"ευαισθητοποιήθηκες" τόσο πολύ που απλά θες ... να ξαναγυρίσεις στο θέμα σου. 

Τι δεν ισχύει απαγόρευση (ακόμα)?.Σε κάνα χρόνο έλα να μου το πείς. Στην Ευρώπη έχεις πάει?. 
Σου το λεω επειδή απαγορεύονται ... τουλάχιστον επίσημα. Τώρα αν τηρείται ή οχι είναι άλλο ...

 Κοίταξε σε παρακαλώ απο το 1:35 και μετά ... 

 



Δεν υπάρχει η δικαιολογία "_τα έχω ρυθμισμένα_". Έχω βαρεθεί να την ακούω. Μου θυμίζει κέρατο, 
με προέκταση το_ "Δεν είναι αυτό που νομίζεις" ._ Φίλε μην με παρεξηγήσεις αλλά έτσι έχουν τα 
πράγματα, απλά η ισχυρή θέληση νομιμοποιεί στα μάτια σου, την παρανομία, σε συνδυασμό με το 
test των 50-100 μέτρων που έκανες που είναι λάθος μιας και το αμάξι δεν κουνιόταν. 
__________________________________
Το φανάρι αυτό πχ είναι ακατάλληλο για XENON.


*Μιλάω για τα AfterMarket και οχι για εργοστασιακή/αντιπροσωπείας εγκατάσταση.*

----------


## xsterg

> παρανομα ειναι ολα τα φωτα που ειναι πανω απο 5500 ή 6000 βαθμους και πανω απο 35/55 βατ......αν η λαμπα σχεδιαστηκε για η4 και την εβαλε σε φαναρι η4,δεν προκειτε να ενοχλησει καποιον.....αν ενοχλει με την ζενον,τοτε ηδη ενοχλουσε με τις συμβατικες.αν πληρει τα παραπανω,περναει κτεο,οπως περναω τα τελευταια 8 χρονια.......
> προς νηματοθετη,δοκιμασες να βαλεις τα μαυρα καλωδια της πλεξουδας κατευθειαν πανω στον αρνητικο πολο και οχι στο σασι??



οτι εχουν επανω τα αυτοκινητα ειναι νομιμο. νομιζω οτι απο το εργοστασιο εχουν 55/65w. αν ερχονται ετσι απο το εργοστασιο ειναι οκ.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Ωραία βρε φίλε να βάλεις ... αλλά:
> 
> Έχεις τον κατάλληλο "φακό" ?, ή φανάρια με projector ? 
> έχεις πλυστικό πάνω στο φανάρι ?, 
> έχεις ρύθμιση δέσμης (αυτόματη ή έστω χειροκίνητη) ?,
> έχεις αισθητήρες στα ψαλίδια/αμορτισέρ ?.
> 
> Φαντάζομαι το μόνο που έχεις, είναι όρεξη να βάλεις XENON, και μόνο. Έχεις κάτι απο αυτά?.



Εκπλήσσομαι που αυτά τα φώτα θέλουν τόσα πολλά παρελκόμενα....

----------


## stratos111

> ΚΤΕΟ πως θα το περασεις?
> το ξερεις οτι σε περιπτωση ατυχηματοςς οτι δεν σε καλυπτει η ασφαλιστικη και τα πληρωνεις ολα απο την τσεπη σου? αφηστε λοιπον τις εξυπναδες και επαναφερετε τα φωτα στην προηγουμενη κατασταση τους. η βαλε αυθεντικα ξενον.



Αυτά τα λες εσύ ή καποιος νόμος;
Εγώ και ΚΤΕΟ περνάω και με κάλυψε η ασφάλεια μου πριν 3 μήνες.
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος νόμος και δεν τα λες εσύ , πες μου σε παρακαλώ ποιος είναι, για να ενημερωθώ εγώ και να ενημερώσω και το ΚΤΕΟ που σαν παρατήρηση το Σεπτέμβριο, μου έβαλε χαμηλό φωτισμό(λόγο ΧΕΝΟΝ)

----------


## NOE

> ...κάποιος μου είπε ότι *λόγω της υψηλή τάσης* που θέλουν οι λάμπες αυτές για να ανάψουν (κάτι χιλιάδες volt) δημιουργείται *μαγνητικό πεδίο* και μπορεί να επηρεάζουν τα καλώδια την ασφαλειοθήκη ή και τον εγκέφαλο και μου πρότεινε να απομακρύνω τα καλώδια των hid xenon από αυτά. Επίσης μου είπαν να μονώσω τα ballasts με *φύλλο μολύβδου*....



1. Το μαγνητικό πεδίο που δημιουργείται γύρω από έναν ρευματοφόρο αγωγό είναι συναρτήσει του ρεύματος και όχι της τάσεως (*απόδειξη* αυτού είναι η αμπεροτσιμπίδα, μετράει έμμεσα το *ρεύμα* που διαρρέει έναν αγωγό μετρώντας το μαγνητικό του πεδίο). Στην περίπτωση σου η τάση είναι υψηλή, άρα το ρεύμα πολύ μικρό άρα και το μαγνητικό πεδίο πολύ μικρό.

2. Το φύλλο μολύβδου είναι μία πολύ καλή θωράκιση όταν πρόκειται για ακτινοβολίες 'α και 'β, αν και υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερες θωρακίσεις για αυτές τις δύο ακτινοβολίες όπως το μπετό και κάποιες ρητίνες που εκτός από βαριά έχουν κ ελαφριά μόρια. Στην δική σου περίπτωση, δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να χρησιμοποιήσεις μόλυβδο, *απόδειξη* αυτού ότι κανένα *θωρακισμένο* καλώδιο του εμπορίου δεν περιέχει μόλυβδο.

3. Σε αντίθεση με τις λάμπες πυρακτώσεως που έχουν *συνεχές* φάσμα εκπομπής, το φως των ξενον είναι *γραμμικό* φάσμα (εκπομπή ιονισμένου αερίου) και αποτελείται κυρίως από *μικρά μήκη κύματος* της οπτικής περιοχής. Αυτά έχουν 2 συνέπειες: 
     Α) Το *γραμμικό* φάσμα σημαίνει ότι λείπουν ορισμένα μήκη κύματος (σε αντίθεση με το *συνεχές* φάσμα του ήλιου) με αποτέλεσμα κάποια χρώματα να φαίνονται αλλοιωμένα και να δίνουν ψευδαισθήσεις (πρακτική *απόδειξη*, οι λάμπες νατρίου και υδραργύρου αλλοιώνουν κάποια χρώματα).
     Β) Τα *μικρά μήκη κύματος* (όπως αυτά των xoen) έχουν μεγαλύτερο *συντελεστή διάχυσης* από τα μεγάλα μήκη κύματος. *Απόδειξη* το χρώμα του ουρανού (όταν δεν έχει σύννεφα) είναι γαλάζιο παρόλο που το φώς του ήλιου περιέχει όλα τα χρώματα!!! αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί το γαλάζιο που αποτελείται από *μικρά μήκη κύματος* σκορπάει - διαχέεται (μεγαλύτερος *συντελεστής διάχυσης*) περισσότερο από τα άλλα χρώματα που έχουν μεγάλα μήκη κύματος. Κατ' αναλογία λοιπόν το φως των Xenon διαχέεται - σκορπάει μπροστά σου με αποτέλεσμα να φωτίζει - ασπρίζει όλο τον τόπο δίνοντας την ψευδαίσθηση ότι έχεις πιο πλούσιο φωτισμό και βλέπεις καλύτερα. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει αφού το φώς σκορπάει μπροστά σου και δεν φτάνει πιο μακριά για να φωτίσει, έτσι οι μακρινές περιοχές παραμένουν σκοτεινές και επί πλέον τα μάτια του οδηγού προσαρμόζονται στο πλούσιο διάχυτο φως που υπάρχει σε μικρή απόσταση μπροστά του με αποτέλεσμα να κλείνουν οι κόρες των ματιών και να μη βλέπει τίποτα στις σκοτεινές περιοχές που εκτείνονται πέρα από την περιοχή διάχυσης του φωτός. Το φαινόμενο αυτό γίνεται ιδιαίτερα αντιληπτό σε φώτα xenon μεγάλης χρωματικής θερμοκρασίας Κέλβιν.

Αυτά..!
Εν ολίγοις δεν σου περιέγραψα πόσο ενοχλείται ο απέναντι οδηγός (του οποίου τα μάτια είναι προσαρμοσμένα στο σκοτάδι και ξαφνικά κάποιος μπροστά του διαχέει ψυχρό φώς), σου περιέγραψα πως εσύ ο ίδιος ξεγελιέσαι βλέποντας το πλουσιότερο φως γύρω σου ενώ στη πραγματικότητα η ορατότητα σου μειώθηκε. ξανασκέψου το.

----------


## LKOSTAS

Κατ' αρχήν ένα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ σε όλους που με τον τρόπο του ο καθένας ασχολήθηκε με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.
Κατά δεύτερον, σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είχα πρόθεση να δημιουργήσω εντάσεις για το θέμα του ΚΟΚ. Απλά ήθελα να θέσω το πρόβλημα καθαρά ως προς το τεχνικό - ηλεκτρικό μέρος.
Όσον αφορά το ΚΤΕΟ πολύ σωστά είπε ο xsterg, αλλά στα ελληνικά ΚΤΕΟ μάλλον δεν ισχύει!!!!!!!! (όλοι ξέρουμε το γιατί!!!!!)
Όσον αφορά τις προδιαγραφές που ανέφερε ο moutoulos:

_Έχεις τον κατάλληλο "φακό" ?, ή_ _φανάρια με projector ? PROJECTOR ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΟΧΙ. ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΦΑΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ_
_έχεις πλυστικό πάνω στο φανάρι ?, ΠΟΙΟΣ Ο ΡΟΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΥΣΤΙΚΟΥ? ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΡΓΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΚΑ XENON ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΛΥΣΤΙΚΟ?_
_έχεις ρύθμιση δέσμης (αυτόματη ή έστω χειροκίνητη) ?,ΝΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΚΙΝΗΤΗ_
_έχεις αισθητήρες στα ψαλίδια/αμορτισέρ ?.ΟΙ ΑΙΣΘΗΤΗΡΕΣ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΗ ΔΕΣΜΗΣ. ΑΦΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΧΕΙΡΟΚΙΝΗΤΗ ?_

_Φαντάζομαι το μόνο που έχεις, είναι όρεξη να βάλεις XENON, και μόνο. Έχεις κάτι από αυτά?.ΛΑΘΟΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΘΑ ΕΒΑΖΑ 55W ME 12000 ΚΕΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟ ΜΕ ΦΩΤΑ ΝΕΟΝ LED ΣΤΑ ΠΙΤΣΙΛΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΥΚΛΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΣΚΑΛΑ!!!!!!!!!_
_Αστειεύομαι φυσικά προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων._
_Επίσης ο ΝΩΕ στην παράγραφο 3 αναφέρει πολύ σωστά πράγματα όσον αφορά την ψευδαίσθηση που δίνουν τα ΞΕΝΟΝ._

_Τέλος επειδή είμαι πεισματάρης όσον αφορά τεχνικά ζητήματα θα κάνω μερικές αλλαγές όσον αφορά καλώδια, γείωση απευθείας και αλλαγή θέσης ballasts και θα ενημερώσω το συγκεκριμένο topic για τυχόν λύση του προβλήματος._
_Όσον αφορά το αν θα κρατήσω τα xenon μόνιμα στο αυτοκίνητο, μάλλον θα τα βγάλω διότι πείστηκα από τον ΝΩΕ για την ψευδαίσθηση που δίνουν και διότι η μεγάλη σκάλα τους σκορπάει το φως χωρίς να δείχνουν μακριά όπως θα έπρεπε._
_Έτσι κι αλλιώς μια χαρά ήταν και τα κανονικά του φώτα._
_Ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους τους συμforumήτες για την άμεση ανταπόκριση._

----------


## lepouras

εγώ πάντως δεν αγχώνομαι με εσένα και όσους βάζουν ΧΕΝΟΝ. διότι όταν μου σκάνε μύτη από απέναντι και μου βγάζουν τα μάτια (κάτι αντίστοιχο με αυτούς που έχουν αναμένω ότι φωτάκι έχει βάλει ο κατασκευαστείς στην μούρη του αυτοκινήτου) και με το σινιάλο δεν τα χαμηλώνουν(δεν με νοιάζει αν δεν μπορούν να τα σβήσουν και να βάλουν φακό) τους ανάβω την δικιά μου μεγάλη που ΔΕΝ είναι ΧΕΝΟΝ(αφού είναι δικιά μου :Biggrin: ) και τους αφήνω να ψάχνουν αυτοί τον δρόμο που είναι(τουλάχιστον εγώ θα βλέπω που πάω). από το να με σκοτώσουν προτιμώ να κάνουν γνωριμία με τον χάρο. ακούγομαι κακός αλλά έτσι είναι. και το έχω γνωρίσει με τον άσχημο τρόπο όταν βρέθηκα σε χωράφι(ευτυχώς)με τις απαραίτητες επιπτώσεις(δυστυχώς) κωλοτούμπες και συναφή με την μηχανή, εξαιτίας τέτοιας κατάστασής. ευτυχώς (όπως είπα χωράφι) την σκαπούλαρα με ένα στραμπουλισμένο καρπό και μπόλικη σκόνη. φυσικά η μηχανή τα έπαθε όλα(στραβωμένο τιμόνι, σπασμένα φανάρια κλπ κλπ)
έτσι όπως πάει αν συνεχιστεί να κοιτάν κάποιοι τη βλέπουν χωρίς να τους νοιάζει αν τυφλώνουν τους άλλους αυτή θα είναι  η επόμενη κίνησή μου

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα επειδή ρώτησες:

Όλα τα εργοστασιακά XENON έχουν πάνω "πλυστικό" για να ξεπλένει τα μυγάκια που θα έχεις στο φακό. 
Αυτά λοιπόν τα σκασμένα πάνω στο φανάρι μυγάκια, είναι υπεύθυνα για διαθλάσεις, που θα έχει σαν 
αποτέλεσμα να στραβώνουν τον απέναντι (με τα εργοστασιακά). Σκέψου λοιπόν τι γίνεται όταν δεν 
υπάρχει καν ο κατάλληλος φακός ...

----------


## xsterg

> Αυτά τα λες εσύ ή καποιος νόμος;
> Εγώ και ΚΤΕΟ περνάω και με κάλυψε η ασφάλεια μου πριν 3 μήνες.
> Αν υπάρχει κάποιος νόμος και δεν τα λες εσύ , πες μου σε παρακαλώ ποιος είναι, για να ενημερωθώ εγώ και να ενημερώσω και το ΚΤΕΟ που σαν παρατήρηση το Σεπτέμβριο, μου έβαλε χαμηλό φωτισμό(λόγο ΧΕΝΟΝ)



εσυ φιλε μου τι λες? να εχω βγαλει νομους απο ... το μυαλο μου? 
παντως  η ασφαλιστικη σου δεν σε καλυπτει σε ατυχημα αν διαπιστωσει οτι εχεις βαλει ξενον χωρις εγκριση για το αυτοκινητο. να ευχαριστεις τον θεο που δεν το ανακαλυψε η ασφαλιστικη σου αν ειχες εμπλοκη σε ατυχημα και ηταν βραδυ.

----------


## moutoulos

> Αυτά τα λες εσύ ή καποιος νόμος;
> *Εγώ και ΚΤΕΟ περνάω* ...




Μα καλά βρε Στράτο εσύ δεν ζείς Ελλάδα?. Το οτι δεν στο είπαν στο ΚΤΕΟ, σημαίνει 
οτι είναι νόμιμο ?. Αφού ο έλεγχος είναι τυπικός ...

Και εγώ πέρασα το TDM μου με Termignoni Carbon 80dB, που αν και Public Road στα 
χαρτιά, στην πραγματικότητα είναι 90+dB. Και εκεί που περίμενα να μου που πούν ... 
"_έτσι δεν περνάς_", έτσι ωστε να βάλω τις "μαμισιες", ... μου είπαν και ευχαριστώ.

----------


## xsterg

> Μα καλά βρε Στράτο εσύ δεν ζείς Ελλάδα?. Το οτι δεν στο είπαν στο ΚΤΕΟ, σημαίνει 
> οτι είναι νόμιμο ?. Αφού ο έλεγχος είναι τυπικός ...
> 
> Και εγώ πέρασα το TDM μου με Termignoni Carbon 80dB, που αν και Public Road στα 
> χαρτιά, στην πραγματικότητα είναι 90+dB. Και εκεί που περίμενα να μου που πούν ... 
> "_έτσι δεν περνάς_", έτσι ωστε να βάλω τις "μαμισιες", ... μου είπαν και ευχαριστώ.



συμφωνω με τον γρηγορη! το οτι ΕΤΥΧΕ και περασες δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και νομιμο! το οτι σε περιπτωση ατυχηματος καποιος πιο διαβασμενος απο εσενα μπορει να επικαλεστει λογο για να βρεις μπελαδες δεν σου λεει τιποτα? τα κτεο πλεον με τα τοσα αυτοκινητα που εχουν παραδωσει πινακιδες λογικο ειναι να κανουν και τα στραβα ματια. η τροχαια ομως εχει καθε λογο για να ψαξει λιγο παραπανω και να αυξησει τα εκτακτα εσοδα του κρατους.

----------


## stratos111

Παιδιά, ξαναλέω ότι το _ΚΤΕΟ γράφει σαν παρατήρηση το Σεπτέμβριο, χαμηλό φωτισμό(λόγο ΧΕΝΟΝ). Δεν μπορεί να απαγορεύετε και να το σημειώνει ότι έχω ΧΕΝΟΝ. Άλλο να κάνει ότι δεν το είδε και άλλο να το σημειώνει. Αν συμβαίνει αυτό, με το πρώτο πρόβλημα (ατυχήματος, έλεγχος κ.λ.π.) του παίρνουν την άδεια(του ΚΤΕΟ). Πάντως, πολύ θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος τον σχετικό νόμο._

----------


## LKOSTAS

Τα έβγαλα χθες και ξεμπέρδεψα. Τώρα έφυγε το φάντασμα που άνοιγε το πίσω παράθυρο και επιτέλους έχω σωστή μεγάλη σκάλα.
Τώρα όσον αφορά τη μεσαία σκάλα καμία σχέση. Τα xenon είχαν πολύ καλύτερη φωτεινότητα. 
Τέλος πάντων.

----------


## xsterg

α γεια σου. ειδαν και οι υπολοιποι φως στον δρομο που τους ειχες στραβωσει...

----------


## marioulinos

τα volt εκκινησης εκαναν ενα τυπου reset στον εγκεφαλο σου.
ισως ηταν πιο κοντα απο τα αλλα αμαξια που ειχες τοποθετησει xenon.

----------


## vasilllis

> Τα έβγαλα χθες και ξεμπέρδεψα. Τώρα έφυγε το φάντασμα που άνοιγε το πίσω παράθυρο και επιτέλους έχω σωστή μεγάλη σκάλα.
> Τώρα όσον αφορά τη μεσαία σκάλα καμία σχέση. Τα xenon είχαν πολύ καλύτερη φωτεινότητα. 
> Τέλος πάντων.



Δοκιμασε αυτα http://www.technoantallaktiki.gr/ind...d=82&Itemid=83

----------


## LKOSTAS

> α γεια σου. ειδαν και οι υπολοιποι φως στον δρομο που τους ειχες στραβωσει...



Άντε πάλι τα ίδια........ ξαναλέω ότι το αυτοκίνητο είχε ρύθμιση δέσμης φωτών και το δούλευα στη χαμηλότερη.
Ενημερωτικά xterg τα απλά φώτα που έχει τώρα χτυπάνε πιο πολύ τους υπόλοιπους στο δρόμο διότι δουλεύουν στην πιο ψηλή σκάλα.
Τα xenon τα δούλευα στη χαμηλότερη και ο απέναντι απλά έβλεπε ότι είχα πολύ δυνατά φώτα που κοίταζαν στα 5 περίπου μέτρα από τη μούρη του αυτοκινήτου.
Τέλος πάντων δεν μπορώ να σε πείσω διότι μάλλον έχεις πέσει θύμα κάποιου που είχε xenon ρυθμισμένα να χτυπάνε αεροπλάνα και πουλιά και προφανώς είχε και στα προβολάκια ομίχλης xenon που αντί για ομίχλη ήταν για κυνήγι λαγού.
Δε διαφωνώ ότι τα περισσότερα αυτοκίνητα με xenon, είναι ξερύθμιστα με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στους υπόλοιπους αλλά το ξαναλέω δεν είναι όλα ίδια. Εδώ πολλές φορές βλέπεις και αυτοκίνητα που έχουν από τη μάνα τους xenon και στραβώνουν.

Στην τελική ανάλυση το post το άνοιξα για να αναφέρω τεχνικό ηλεκτρικό πρόβλημα. Όπως μπορεί να δει κανείς οι περισσότερες απαντήσεις δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τον εντοπισμό του προβλήματος.
Το αν δεν το εγκρίνει η τροχαία ή το ΚΤΕΟ και το πρόβλημα στραβώματος δεν έχουν καμία μα καμία σχέση με αυτό.
Με αυτή τη λογική τα περισσότερα posts εδώ θα έπρεπε να έχουν απαντήσεις του στυλ:" μην το κάνεις γιατί είναι πατέντα και πάρε το έτοιμο από κάποιο κατασκευαστή".!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## leosedf

Λύση στο πρόβλημα σου:
Πάρε καινούριο αμάξι.

----------


## vasilllis

παντως παραθεστε τον νομο που λεει οτι απαγορευεται να βαζεις λαμπες xenon σε απλα φωτιστικα σωματα ή τελωσπαντων ο νομος που περιγραφει τα νομιμα φωτα.

----------


## LKOSTAS

> Λύση στο πρόβλημα σου:
> Πάρε καινούριο αμάξι.



Επειδή ένα κιτ xenon μου δημιούργησε κάποιο ηλεκτρολογικό πρόβλημα θα πρέπει να αλλάξω αυτοκίνητο;
Τα έβγαλα και τελείωσε.
Τώρα δεν έχει πρόβλημα το αυτοκίνητο. Γιατί να πάρω καινούριο?
Μάλλον αυτό δεν είναι λύση στο πρόβλημά μου όπως ανέφερες.

----------


## vasilllis

> παντως παραθεστε τον νομο που λεει οτι απαγορευεται να βαζεις λαμπες xenon σε απλα φωτιστικα σωματα ή τελωσπαντων ο νομος που περιγραφει τα νομιμα φωτα.



Nομος????? κανεις????

----------


## Alxnks

> Nομος????? κανεις????




Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει αυτούσιος νόμος, υπάρχει όμως το σχετικό όργανο μέτρησης των φώτων στα ΚΤΕΟ. Και σε αυτό, οποιοδήποτε φωτιστικό σωμα με καθρέφτη αντί προτζεκτορα..και λάμπες xenon,  βγαίνει εκτός νόμιμων πλαισιων διάχυσης του φωτός. 
Τόσο απλα.

Στάλθηκε από το LG 4X HD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει αυτούσιος νόμος, υπάρχει όμως το σχετικό όργανο μέτρησης των φώτων στα ΚΤΕΟ. Και σε αυτό, οποιοδήποτε φωτιστικό σωμα με καθρέφτη αντί προτζεκτορα..και λάμπες xenon,  βγαίνει εκτός νόμιμων πλαισιων διάχυσης του φωτός. 
> Τόσο απλα.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG 4X HD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



απλα και κατανοητα.Ο νομος ομως τι λεει?


ΥΓ το εχεις δοκιμασει εσυ ο ιδιος αυτο?εισαι ηλεκτρολογος αυτοκινητων?

----------


## Alxnks

> απλα και κατανοητα.Ο νομος ομως τι λεει?
> 
> 
> ΥΓ το εχεις δοκιμασει εσυ ο ιδιος αυτο?εισαι ηλεκτρολογος αυτοκινητων?




Ο νόμος ορίζει ποση διάθλαση πρεπει να υπάρχει.
Αν βαριέσαι να κανεις ενα Google να δεις τα επιτρεπτά ορια, κάνε ενα τηλέφωνο σε οποιοδήποτε ΚΤΕΟ και θα σου πουν.

Να δοκιμασω τι ο ίδιος; αν εχεις εσυ τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό που έχουν στα ΚΤΕΟ, δοκίμασε εσύ να μας πεις, εγώ δεν τον έχω. Για να ισχυει όμως αυτό παγκοσμια, ε κάποιο δίκιο θα έχουν ε; αν καταφέρεις εσύ ο ένας να το ανατρέψεις (που λογικά έχουν προσπαθήσει κι αποτύχει κι άλλοι πολλοί), μαγκια σου.

Στάλθηκε από το LG 4X HD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xsterg

> Nομος????? κανεις????



τι νομος φιλε μου; αυτο ελειπε. σε καθε εκφραση της ζωης μας να εχουμε μαζι μας τον ποινικο κωδικα η εναν δικηγορο. αν το αμβισβητεις δεν εχεις παρα να το ψαξεις εσυ. η να κανεις την μετατροπη που λες και να πας κτεο. εκει θα δεις τον νομο στην πραξη...

----------


## AKHS

Εγώ πέρασα κανονικά κτεο και δεν μου είπαν τίποτα για τα xenon... αν υπήρχε νόμος θα με έκοβαν.... 
Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να γραφούν στο φόρουμ και μερικοί δικηγόροι χα!!! χα!!! γιατί το συγκεκριμένο θέμα άρχισε με ερώτηση πάνω σε ηλεκτρολογικά κυκλώματα αυτοκινήτου και κατάληξε σε νομική αντιδικία  :Lol:

----------


## betacord85

στην ελλαδα ειστε!!!παρανομια full!νομοι???χαχαχα!οταν βγαινατε στον αερα δεκαετια 70 και 80 που τους γραφατε τους νομους???τεσπα...μια απλη ερωτηση για τα φωτα του στο land rover και του ανθρωπου του ανοιξατε ολοκληρη εγκυκλοπαιδεια δικηγοριας...αντι να βοηθησει ο ενασ τον αλλον κατευθειαν να βρουμε οτι ο αλλος εκανε λαμογια!...

----------


## Alxnks

Στην μπανανια (σορυ..Ελλάδα), δεν εφαρμόστηκε ο νόμος και πέρασες ΚΤΕΟ κανονικά, με xenon σε φανάρι με καθρέφτες....τώρα κάτι μας είπες. Για πήγαινε και δοκίμασε να περάσεις και σε καμια χώρα της προκοπής και έλα να τα ξαναπουμε!
Παρολα αυτά, σε πολλά ιδιωτικά ΚΤΕΟ έχω δει μπροστά μου να κόβουν αμάξια γι αυτό το λογο.

Στάλθηκε από το LG 4X HD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## moutoulos

Μπάμπη δεν είναι έτσι ...

Την δεκαετία που είπες δεν ενοχλούσε κανένας ... κανέναν. 
Τα φώτα xenon που είναι imitation *στραβώνουν* ...

Άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο !!!.

Είπαμε να παρανομούμε ... οχι όμως εις βάρος των δικών 
μου ματιών.

Ας είμαστε σωστοί τουλάχιστον στα βασικά. Δεν είναι θέμα 
εγωισμού, αλλά παιδείας.

----------


## betacord85

ναι αγαπητε μου φιλε γρηγορη εχεις δικιο...μηπως φταινε αραγε και αυτοι που εισαγαγουν τα  hid kit???τα μουφα τα κινεζικα που τα φερνουν με το κιλο???εχετε δει αραγε σε καταστηματα που τοποθετουν xenon  να βαζουν ακριβες ποιοτικες μαρκες π.χ osram philips κλπ...???μηπως δεν τους συμφερει να βαζουν ποιοτικα hid kit?

----------


## moutoulos

Σαφώς και φταίνε και αυτοί βρε Μπάμπη. Αυτό όμως είναι ένα θέμα που πάει αλλού.
 Όμως για το τελικό προϊόν (ή η αγορά) που θα τοποθετηθεί πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο
υπεύθυνος είναι μόνο ο ιδιοκτήτης του.

Αν δεν συμφέρει κάποιον να βάλει ποιοτικά ΚΙΤ μπορεί κάλλιστα να μην βάλει καθόλου.
Εξάλλου όλα τα αυτοκίνητα που είναι κάτω απο 10 ετών έχουν ικανοποιητικά φώτα ...
για λογικές καταστάσεις/ταχύτητες.

Αν κάποιος νοιώθει, και έχει την ανάγκη (εκτός απο την μόδα) να βάλει xenon, ας κάνει
και έναν διαγνωστικό έλεγχο πρώτα σε οφθαλμίατρο.

Τα φώτα xenon έγιναν (και είναι) μόδα. Βλέπεις xenon σε scooter ... έλεος δηλαδή.
Μετά θα φταίνε πάλι οι μπάτσοι που θα γράφουν. Αμήν και πότε.

----------


## betacord85

δεν θα τους γραψουνε γρηγορη εδω κανουν χειροτερες καγκουριες σε αυτοκινητα και παπακια...απο εξατμησεις απο υπερκιβισμους μεχρι και  μπλε led που αναβωσβηνουν τυπου κοροιδευω τιν ομαδα διας...τεσπα μεγαλη συζητηση...

----------


## vasilllis

> Ο νόμος ορίζει ποση διάθλαση πρεπει να υπάρχει.
> Αν βαριέσαι να κανεις ενα Google να δεις τα επιτρεπτά ορια, κάνε ενα τηλέφωνο σε οποιοδήποτε ΚΤΕΟ και θα σου πουν.
> 
> Να δοκιμασω τι ο ίδιος; αν εχεις εσυ τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό που έχουν στα ΚΤΕΟ, δοκίμασε εσύ να μας πεις, εγώ δεν τον έχω. Για να ισχυει όμως αυτό παγκοσμια, ε κάποιο δίκιο θα έχουν ε; αν καταφέρεις εσύ ο ένας να το ανατρέψεις (που λογικά έχουν προσπαθήσει κι αποτύχει κι άλλοι πολλοί), μαγκια σου.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG 4X HD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk







> τι νομος φιλε μου; αυτο ελειπε. σε καθε εκφραση της ζωης μας να εχουμε μαζι μας τον ποινικο κωδικα η εναν δικηγορο. αν το αμβισβητεις δεν εχεις παρα να το ψαξεις εσυ. η να κανεις την μετατροπη που λες και να πας κτεο. εκει θα δεις τον νομο στην πραξη...







> Εγώ πέρασα κανονικά κτεο και δεν μου είπαν τίποτα για τα xenon... αν υπήρχε νόμος θα με έκοβαν.... 
> Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να γραφούν στο φόρουμ και μερικοί δικηγόροι χα!!! χα!!! γιατί το συγκεκριμένο θέμα άρχισε με ερώτηση πάνω σε ηλεκτρολογικά κυκλώματα αυτοκινήτου και κατάληξε σε νομική αντιδικία



και εγω περασα κανονικα κτεο και δεν γραφτηκε τιποτα ουτε off the record μου ειπαν τιποτα.Τα εχω πολλα χρονια χωρις να ξερω οτι ειναι παρανομα.
Αναφερθηκαν εδω οτι ειναι παρανομο και σε πανε φυλακη και εκτελεστικο αποσπασμα  :Lol:  αν βαλεις xenon.εψαξα αλλα δεν βρηκα τον νομο αυτο .Αερολογιες ειναι 5 σελιδες???
υπαρχει αυτος ο νομος ή  οχι? Για υπερκιβυσμο-εξατμιση(θορυβο) -και λοιπα διαφανη λαμπακια τζατζαλα ματζαλα υπαρχει σχετικος νομος.ΓΙα τα ξενον το ΓΚΟΥΚΛΙΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑ.τελικα υπαρχει νομος?

----------


## SV1JRT

Παιδιά, *ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΝΟΜΟ, είναι επιτρεπτό και ΝΟΜΙΜΟ*, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι.
Βάση λοιπόν της παραπάνω αρχής, ΔΕΝ υπάρχει πουθενά νομοθεσία για την χρήση XENON λαμπτήρων αντί για τους συμβατικούς λαμπτήρες στους ΓΝΗΣΙΟΥΣ συμβατικούς προβολείς των οχημάτων. (Τουλάχιστον δεν έχω βρεί κανέναν τέτοιο νόμο μέχρι σήμερα).
 Η ΜΟΝΗ απαγόρευση σε θέματα φωτισμού είναι η απαγορευση της "εγκατάσταση, διατήρηση ή χρήση συγκεντρωτικού προβολέα, πέραν των προβολέων (headlamps) που τοποθετούνται στο όχημα εκ κατασκευής του", όπως αναφέρετε στην παράγραφο 3.4 στο έγγραφο που επισυνάπτω. *Προς αποφυγή κάθε παρεξηγήσεως, ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζω ότι η χρήση XENON σε συμβατικούς προβολείς είναι σωστή. Απλά δηλώνω οτι δεν είναι παράνομη.*

*ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΓΩΝ*
*ΕΓΧΕΙΡΙΔΙΟ ΑΛΛΑΓΩΝ / ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΩΝ / ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΓΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΟΧΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ Μ1*


Εφόσον λοιπόν ΔΕΝ υπάρχει σαφής νόμος που να απαγορεύει την αντικατάσταση των απλών λαμπτήρων φωτισμού με λαμπτήρες XENON, κανένα ΚΤΕΟ δεν μπορεί να σε "κόψει" με αυτήν την αιτιολογία.


.

----------


## vasilllis

> Παιδιά, *ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΝΟΜΟ, είναι επιτρεπτό και ΝΟΜΙΜΟ*, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι.
> Βάση λοιπόν της παραπάνω αρχής, ΔΕΝ υπάρχει πουθενά νομοθεσία για την χρήση XENON λαμπτήρων αντί για τους συμβατικούς λαμπτήρες στους ΓΝΗΣΙΟΥΣ συμβατικούς προβολείς των οχημάτων. (Τουλάχιστον δεν έχω βρεί κανέναν τέτοιο νόμο μέχρι σήμερα).
>  Η ΜΟΝΗ απαγόρευση σε θέματα φωτισμού είναι η απαγορευση της "εγκατάσταση, διατήρηση ή χρήση συγκεντρωτικού προβολέα, πέραν των προβολέων (headlamps) που τοποθετούνται στο όχημα εκ κατασκευής του", όπως αναφέρετε στην παράγραφο 3.4 στο έγγραφο που επισυνάπτω. *Προς αποφυγή κάθε παρεξηγήσεως, ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζω ότι η χρήση XENON σε συμβατικούς προβολείς είναι σωστή. Απλά δηλώνω οτι δεν είναι παράνομη.*
> 
> *ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΓΩΝ*
> *ΕΓΧΕΙΡΙΔΙΟ ΑΛΛΑΓΩΝ / ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΩΝ / ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΓΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΟΧΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ Μ1*
> 
> 
> Εφόσον λοιπόν ΔΕΝ υπάρχει σαφής νόμος που να απαγορεύει την αντικατάσταση των απλών λαμπτήρων φωτισμού με λαμπτήρες XENON, κανένα ΚΤΕΟ δεν μπορεί να σε "κόψει" με αυτήν την αιτιολογία.
> ...



Σωτηρη ετσι ειναι .Απλα επειδη ειδα πολλους να λενε οτι ειναι παρανομο,εψαχνα να βρω την νομοθεσια και δεν βρηκα πουθενα.Αναφεραν αυτο 
καπου οτι ειναι οι προδιαγραφες των φαναριων,ισως  καποιες προδιαγραφες να μην τις καλυπτει η λαμπα hid,για αυτο ρωτησα ενα φιλο αν ειναι ηλεκτρολογος ,αλλα μαλον αρπαχτηκε.

----------


## Alxnks

Τι δεν καταλαβαινετε ρε παιδιά; τι δεν καταλαβαίνετε;; δεν είναι καθαυτή η χρηση των xenon παράνομη, είναι η μεγάλη κι εντονη, υπερανω των επιτρεπτων οριων που εχουν τεθει με βαση τουε απλους λαμπτηρες αλογονου, διάθλαση του φωτος που προκαλούν σε φανάρια με καθρέφτες (αλήθεια...έχετε δει εργοστασιακά xenon σε φανάρια με καθρέφτες;; έχετε μπει στον κόπο να αναρωτηθειτε γιατί ή μπα?). ΑΥΤΟ τα καθιστά παράνομα κι όχι η ίδια η φύση τους.... σας αρέσει δεν σας αρεσει αυτό είναι!

Στάλθηκε από το LG 4X HD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Τι δεν καταλαβαινετε ρε παιδιά; τι δεν καταλαβαίνετε;; δεν είναι καθαυτή η χρηση των xenon παράνομη, είναι η μεγάλη κι εντονη, υπερανω των επιτρεπτων οριων που εχουν τεθει με βαση τουε απλους λαμπτηρες αλογονου, διάθλαση του φωτος που προκαλούν σε φανάρια με καθρέφτες (αλήθεια...έχετε δει εργοστασιακά xenon σε φανάρια με καθρέφτες;; έχετε μπει στον κόπο να αναρωτηθειτε γιατί ή μπα?). ΑΥΤΟ τα καθιστά παράνομα κι όχι η ίδια η φύση τους.... σας αρέσει δεν σας αρεσει αυτό είναι!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG 4X HD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



σε τι? σε Lumen?? se lux? 
εγω προσωπικα δεν καταλαβαινω πως ο καθενας χρηζει κατι νομιμο η παρανομο.εχεις καποιες μετρησεις? καποια πιστοποιητικα?

----------


## Alxnks

> σε τι? σε Lumen?? se lux? 
> εγω προσωπικα δεν καταλαβαινω πως ο καθενας χρηζει κατι νομιμο η παρανομο.εχεις καποιες μετρησεις? καποια πιστοποιητικα?




Άντε...Google έκανες, στο YouTube είδες σχετικα βίντεο; 
Κάνα τηλέφωνο σε ΚΤΕΟ πήρες που ξέρουν τα παντα σχετικά κι έχουν και τα κατάλληλα οργανα ή θα συνεχίσεις να επιμενεις να σου πω εγώ;
Θα συνεχίσεις να μας λες τι γίνεται στην μπανανιά (ουπς...σορρυ..παλι λάθος...Ελλάδα εννοώ) ή θα ανοιξεις τα ματια σου να δεις τι γίνεται σε αλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες (για τολμα να πας να περάσεις εξω ΚΤΕΟ με xenon σε φανάρια με καθρέφτες κι έλα να τα ξαναπουμε).
Τέλος...επειδή μονο ρωτάς ρωτάς, λες και ρωτώντας δικαιωνεσαι...θα μας πεις αν εχεις δει εργοστασιακά xenon σε φανάρια με καθρέφτες ή θα κανεις παλι οτι δεν το ειδες;

Το μπαχαλο και τον ωχαδερφισμό της Ελλάδας πάτε να τον περάσετε για κάτι φυσιολογικό...αυτό έχει φαει αυτήν τη χώρα κι απο οτι φαίνεται γιατρειά δεν έχει ποτε και με τίποτα.

Στάλθηκε από το LG 4X HD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SV1JRT

> Άντε...Google έκανες, στο YouTube είδες σχετικα βίντεο; 
> Κάνα τηλέφωνο σε ΚΤΕΟ πήρες που ξέρουν τα παντα σχετικά κι έχουν και τα κατάλληλα οργανα ή θα συνεχίσεις να επιμενεις να σου πω εγώ;
> Θα συνεχίσεις να μας λες τι γίνεται στην μπανανιά (ουπς...σορρυ..παλι λάθος...Ελλάδα εννοώ) ή θα ανοιξεις τα ματια σου να δεις τι γίνεται σε αλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες (για τολμα να πας να περάσεις εξω ΚΤΕΟ με xenon σε φανάρια με καθρέφτες κι έλα να τα ξαναπουμε).
> Τέλος...επειδή μονο ρωτάς ρωτάς, λες και ρωτώντας δικαιωνεσαι...θα μας πεις αν εχεις δει εργοστασιακά xenon σε φανάρια με καθρέφτες ή θα κανεις παλι οτι δεν το ειδες;
> 
> Το μπαχαλο και τον ωχαδερφισμό της Ελλάδας πάτε να τον περάσετε για κάτι φυσιολογικό...αυτό έχει φαει αυτήν τη χώρα κι απο οτι φαίνεται γιατρειά δεν έχει ποτε και με τίποτα.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG 4X HD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk




 Επειδή τα λόγια άνευ αποδείξεων ΔΕΝ με ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου (ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να πιστεύει ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ - Δημοκρατία έχουμε), δείξε μας την σχετική ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ, για να μας κατατοπίσεις σωστά. Η άποψη σου ή η άποψη του κάθε "τεχνικού" ΚΤΕΟ δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου.
Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις ακούσει, αλλά το youtube και το wikipedia ΔΕΝ αποτελούν έγκυρο νομικό εργαλείο !!
 Δείξε μου το ανάλογο ΦΕΚ, για να πεισθώ, αλλιώς ΟΤΙ και να λέμε είναι θεωρία. Υπόψιν ότι πέρασε προχτές φίλος μου το αυτοκίνητο του από ΚΤΕΟ, στο ΚΤΕΟ Ασπρόπυργου, ΜΕ XENON ΛΑΜΠΕΣ και δεν του είπε κανείς το παραμικρό.


*Υ.Γ. Αν δεν σου αρέσει η μπανανία, μπορείς ΑΝΕΤΑ να πας να ζήσεις στη Γερμανία.* Δεν σε υποχρεώνει κανείς να μένεις στην Ελλάδα, αλλά *όσο μένεις στην ΧΩΡΑ ΜΟΥ, ΑΠΑΙΤΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΒΕΣΑΙ ...*


.

----------


## Alxnks

> Επειδή τα λόγια άνευ αποδείξεων ΔΕΝ με ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου (ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να πιστεύει ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ - Δημοκρατία έχουμε), δείξε μας την σχετική ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ, για να μας κατατοπίσεις σωστά. Η άποψη σου ή η άποψη του κάθε "τεχνικού" ΚΤΕΟ δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου.
> Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις ακούσει, αλλά το youtube και το wikipedia ΔΕΝ αποτελούν έγκυρο νομικό εργαλείο !!
>  Δείξε μου το ανάλογο ΦΕΚ, για να πεισθώ, αλλιώς ΟΤΙ και να λέμε είναι θεωρία. Υπόψιν ότι πέρασε προχτές φίλος μου το αυτοκίνητο του από ΚΤΕΟ, στο ΚΤΕΟ Ασπρόπυργου, ΜΕ XENON ΛΑΜΠΕΣ και δεν του είπε κανείς το παραμικρό.
> 
> .



Η δική σου απόδειξη δηλαδή ποια είναι; οτι πέρασε ο φίλος σου; ωραία, να το κάνουμε και νομο αφού πέρασε ο φίλος σου! Λολ!
Για πες, ο φίλος σου θα περνουσε σε οποιαδηποτε σοβαρή χώρα;
Εχεις δει εργοστασιακά xenon σε φανάρια με καθρέφτες;
Γιατι ερωτήσεις ξερεις μπορω να κάνω κι εγώ στον αιωνα τον άπαντα, ειδικα όσο κάνετε οτι δεν τις βλέπετε.

Στάλθηκε από το LG 4X HD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SV1JRT

> *Η δική σου απόδειξη δηλαδή ποια είναι; οτι πέρασε ο φίλος σου; ωραία, να το κάνουμε και νομο αφού πέρασε ο φίλος σου! Λολ!*
> Για πες, ο φίλος σου θα περνουσε σε οποιαδηποτε σοβαρή χώρα;
> Εχεις δει εργοστασιακά xenon σε φανάρια με καθρέφτες;
> Γιατι ερωτήσεις ξερεις μπορω να κάνω κι εγώ στον αιωνα τον άπαντα, ειδικα όσο κάνετε οτι δεν τις βλέπετε.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG 4X HD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



ΟΧΙ.
Η ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ απόδειξη είναι ΑΥΤΟ:

*ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΓΩΝ*
*ΕΓΧΕΙΡΙΔΙΟ ΑΛΛΑΓΩΝ / ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΩΝ / ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΓΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΟΧΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ Μ1*

 
 Αν δεν σου φτάνει ο κανονισμός του ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟΥ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ για τους ελέγχους που οφείλουν να κάνουν τα ΚΤΕΟ τι να πώ !!!

.

----------


## NOE

Ελληνική νομοθεσία και ΦΕΚ για τα φώτα ξένον δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να βρεις ( + οτι η Ελλάδα δεν έχει βαριά βιομηχανία για να θέτει προδιαγραφές οπότε σε αυτό το θέμα θέτει τα Ευρωπαικά πρότυπα). Υπάρχει ευρωπαϊκή επιτροπή που ορίζει τις προδιαγραφές των οχημάτων και όλα τα τεχνικά θέματα, όπως είναι οι προδιαγραφές EURO. Σε όλη την Ευρώπη πλήν της Αγγλίας (με επιφύλαξη) ορίζεται ότι η επιτρεπτή λάμπα σε συμβατικά φανάρια είναι η αλογόνου εώς 65 Watts.

για να μή γράφω πάλι τα ίδια κάνω copy paste τα λόγια κάποιου άλλου:



μιλωντας για after-market, ναι ειναι παρανομες, για αυτο γραφει και not intended for road use. ο νομοθετης εχει ορισει το πλυστικο συστημα και το συστημα ρυθμισης της κλισης ως απαραιτητο. [η νομοθεσια περι xenon, η πιο σωστα headlamps equipped with gas-discharge light sources, ειναι UNECE regulations 98, 99, και το λινκ: http://www.unece.org/trans/main/wp29...egs81-100.html ]

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ελληνική νομοθεσία και ΦΕΚ για τα φώτα ξένον δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να βρεις ( + οτι η Ελλάδα δεν έχει βαριά βιομηχανία για να θέτει προδιαγραφές οπότε σε αυτό το θέμα θέτει τα Ευρωπαικά πρότυπα). Υπάρχει ευρωπαϊκή επιτροπή που ορίζει τις προδιαγραφές των οχημάτων και όλα τα τεχνικά θέματα, όπως είναι οι προδιαγραφές EURO. Σε όλη την Ευρώπη πλήν της Αγγλίας (με επιφύλαξη) ορίζεται ότι η επιτρεπτή λάμπα σε συμβατικά φανάρια είναι η αλογόνου εώς 65 Watts.
> 
> για να μή γράφω πάλι τα ίδια κάνω copy paste τα λόγια κάποιου άλλου:
> 
> 
> 
> μιλωντας για after-market, ναι ειναι παρανομες, για αυτο γραφει και not intended for road use. ο νομοθετης εχει ορισει το πλυστικο συστημα και το συστημα ρυθμισης της κλισης ως απαραιτητο. [η νομοθεσια περι xenon, η πιο σωστα headlamps equipped with gas-discharge light sources, ειναι UNECE regulations 98, 99, και το λινκ: http://www.unece.org/trans/main/wp29...egs81-100.html ]




Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη,
Πολύ χρήσιμα τα link που έβαλες.
 Το θέμα όμως, είναι ότι είναι Ευρωπαϊκές ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ. Δεν έχουν ισχύ νόμου στην Ελλάδα (ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα).
 Αν δεν υπάρχει σχετικός Ελληνικός νόμος, είναι άχρηστες....
 Και πάλι δηλώνω οτι ΔΕΝ μου αρέσουν τα φώτα XENON και ΔΕΝ έχω βάλει στη μηχανή μου. Απλά μου αρέσει να μιλάμε με έγκυρες αποδείξεις..

----------


## LKOSTAS

Συγγνώμη που διακόπτω το όλο spam του θέματος και ρωτάω αν το συγκεκριμένο forum αφορά ηλεκτρολογικά - ηλεκτρονικά θέματα ή είναι δικηγορικό forum.
Η ερώτηση ξαναλέω σαν δημιουργός του συγκεκριμένου topic καθαρά ηλεκτρολογική και όχι νομική.
Αναφέρω ξεκάθαρα ένα πρόβλημα που αναζητείται η λύση του και οι απαντήσεις που παίρνω είναι αν είναι νόμιμη η χρήση xenon ή όχι.
Οι περισσότεροι είστε εκτός θέματος!!!!!
Δεν ρώτησα αν είναι νόμιμα τα hid-xenon. Helloooooo!!!!!!
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το ΚΤΕΟ και οι νόμοι διότι δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός του topic.
Λύση σε ηλεκτρολογικό πρόβλημα ζητώ. Έχουμε γεμίσει 6 σελίδες που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τον τίτλο. (με εξαίρεση μερικές απαντήσεις).

----------


## αλπινιστης

Οι ευρωπαικες οδηγιες εχουν ισχυ σε καθε χωρα της ευρωοαικης ενωσης σαν ελαχιστες απαιτησεις.​ Η καθε χωρα μπορει να χρησιμοποιησει ακομα αυστηροτερα κριτηρια, αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση ηπιοτερα.

----------


## SV1JRT

Ο Κώστας έχει δίκιο. Η ερώτηση ήταν καθαρά τεχνική.
Για το νομικό της υπόθεσης, ας ασχοληθούν οι δικηγόροι.......


.

----------


## LKOSTAS

Αλλάζω λοιπόν λίγο το θέμα του συγκεκριμένου topic και λέω.
Έβαλα hid xenon σε ένα freelander που το έχω σε ένα κτήμα και δεν βγαίνει στο δρόμο για να έχω καλύτερα φώτα. Το freelander ΔΕΝ το περνάω ΚΤΕΟ και δεν με σταματάει η τροχαία διότι το κυκλοφορώ στο κτήμα μόνο. Όταν ανοίγω τα φώτα μου ανοίγει το πίσω τζάμι. Γιατί?
Μην αρχίσετε πάλι για τα ΚΤΕΟ και νομικά θέματα διότι στο κτήμα ΜΟΥ είμαι εγώ ο νόμος και όχι η τροχαία. Επίσης κανένα ΚΤΕΟ δεν μπορεί να λύσει το πρόβλημά μου. Αν δεν με πιστεύετε πηγαίνετε σε όλα τα ΚΤΕΟ και σε όλες τις τροχαίες και αν σας δώσουν λύση στο πρόβλημα του παραθύρου εμένα να με χ@σ&τε!!!!!
Μετά από την παραπάνω διευκρίνηση υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει?

----------


## moutoulos

Οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες έχουν "περιορισμένη" παιδεία, σε πολλά πράγματα. Για να μάθουμε 
αν ισχύει απαγόρευση για κάτι, θα πρέπει να βγεί νόμος. Αν δεν υπάρχει δεν εννοείται τίποτα. 

Παράδειγμα:

Είχα ακούσει κάποτε (άκου να δείς) !!! οτι εφόσον δεν υπήρχε νόμος μπορούσαμε να βασανίζουμε 
τα ζώα, εφόσον δεν υπήρχε μέχρι τώρα απαγόρευση. Τώρα που βγήκε όντως απαγορεύεται. Πρίν δεν 
υπήρχε νόμος αρά ??????. Εντάξει ξέρω, ατυχές το παράδειγμα, αλλά πήραμε μια γεύση ...

Ως γνωστόν στην Ελλάδα μας τα πάντα απαγορεύονται αλλά και συνάμα  επιτρέπονται, λόγω του ότι 
δεν ξέρουμε *τι* επιτρέπεται, και *γιατί* επιτρέπεται, και βάλτε και λίγο την περιορισμένη μας παιδεία.

Τα φώτα xenon *ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ*. Πως θα απαγορεύονται ... *αφού επιτρέπονται*.

Οι προδιαγραφές τους ... δεν τηρούνται.

Ανοίξτε τα μάτια σας να δείτε τι περιλαμβάνει ενα εργοστασιακό σετ, σε σχέση με αυτό που 
κάνετε εσείς, που βάζετε xenon με 70€ στον ίδιο φακό. 

Κοιτάξτε τι γράφω στο πόστ *14* & *21* και επιπλέον που είναι το σύστημα μετακίνησης της φωτεινής 
πηγής στο φανάρι σας ?, ή μήπως έχει μετακινούμενο ολόκληρο κάτοπτρο το δικό σας ΙΧ ?.

Πέρα απο αυτό ... υπάρχει και το παρακάτω. Πηγή δεν βάζω ψαχτείτε εσείς να βρείτε και άλλα.

==================================================  =========================
Tα αυτοκίνητα που φέρουν φώτα xenon πρέπει να τα έχουν εγκατεστημένα σε ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΦΑΝΑΡΙΑ 
τα οποία θα φέρουν: 

1. *Φακούς σύγκλισης τύπου D.E.* (όπως π.χ. των προβολέων ομίχλης του Leon I / Toledo 1M, 
πορείας Audi 8L, σειρά S, VW Passat, νέο Leon Cupra κλπ.) 

2. *Σύστημα πλύσης με εκτόξευση νερού υψηλής πίεσης των εξωτερικών καλυμάτων των 
φαναριών* (Audi  S3, σειρά RS, νέο Leon Cupra κλπ). Το φως xenon "κρύβεται" εύκολα από  την 
βρωμιά (χιόνι, σκόνη, λάσπη, έντομα κλπ) γι' αυτό και η συχνή πλύση  των προβολέων 
είναι αναγκαία. 

3. *Σύστημα αυτόματης ρύθμισης ύψους δέσμης* (που  συνήθως υλοποιείται με τη χρήση 
2 αισθητήρων ύψους - τοποθετημένων στο  εμπρός αριστερό και πίσω αριστερό ψαλίδι 
αντίστοιχα - συνοδευόμενα από  τον ειδικό εγκέφαλο σύγκρισης και αυτορρύθμισης της 
αποκοπής της ΑΝΩ  δέσμης του φωτός που παρέγεται από τον προβολέα. Το σύστημα αυτό  
χρησιμοποιεί το μοτέρ που είναι εντός των προβολέων μας, αλλά ΚΑΤΑΡΓΕΙ  την χειροκίνητη 
ηλεκτρική ρύθμιση του ύψους της δέσμης των φώτων από την  καμπίνα (δίπλα στο ποτενσιόμετρο 
ρύθμισης της έντασης του εσωτερικού  φωτισμού - οργάνων κλπ.). Το σύστημα μετράει και 
συγκρίνει το ύψος των  εμπρός και πίσω ψαλιδιών και αντίστοιχα ρυθμίζει το φανάρι. 

4. *Η μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη "θερμοκρασία" είναι 8000 Κelvin και ΟΧΙ οτιδήποτε περισσότερο*.  
Οι εργοστασιακές υλοποιήσεις γίνονται με λάμπες D2S και D2R  θερμοκρασίας (από 3100 Κ στο 
παρελθόν έως και 6000 Κ σήμερα, αν και η  συνηθισμένη Ευρωπαϊκή επιλογή είναι 4300 Κ). Αισίως 
και τελείως  πληροφοριακά σας αναφέρω πως στην διεθνή αγορά βρίσκει κανείς εύκολα  λάμπες 
xenon με θερμοκρασία 14000 Κelvin !!!!.... μωβ του θανάτου.  Περιτό θεωρείται να αναφέρω ότι 
οι λάμπες xenon πρέπει να φέρουν φίλτρα  αποκοπής ακτινοβολίας UV, διότι αλλιώς, φωτοπολυμερίζουν 
τα πλαστικά  μέρη των προβολέων και τα καταστρέφουν. 

*Αυτά, για να είναι κανείς νόμιμος αλλά και τεχνικώς εντάξει κατά το 100%. * 

Υπάρχει βέβαια κι ένα "κόλπο" που κάνουν κάποιοι κατασκευαστές οι  οποίοι τοποθετούν λάμπες 
xenon σε αυτοκίνητά τους ΧΩΡΙΣ προβολείς D.E.  αλλά με κάτοπτρα (όπως τα δικά μας). Πρόκειται 
για τις εταιρίες Renault  αλλά και Volvo (εξ όσων έχουν πέσει στην αντίληψή μου), οι οποίοι  
χρησιμοποιούν μεν λάμπες xenon αλλά ΟΧΙ ΑΠΛΕΣ Η7, Η1, Η3, Η4 όπως θα  περίμενε κανείς... 
ΑΛΛΑ: λάμπες xenon D2R. 

Αυτές οι λάμπες (οι οποίες είναι ίδιας τεχνολογίας και σχεδίασης με  τις λάμπες D2S - πρώτης 
εργοστασιακής τοποθέτησης - έχουν στο πλάϊ τους  κάποιες "γραμμές" υδραργύρου οι οποίες 
σκιάζουν τα τμήματα της λάμπας  από τα οποία θα μπορούσε να ξεφύγει ενοχλητική προς τους
 απέναντι  οδηγούς ακτινοβολία. Αυτές οι λάμπες σε συνδυασμό με κατάλληλης εστίασης  προβολείς 
δίνουν ένα άριστο αποτέλεσμα τόσο σαν φωτεινότητα όσο και σαν  ενόχληση (καμμία). Δυστυχώς 
όμως, οι λάμπες D2R έχουν αφ'ενός μεν άλλη  βάση (από Η7, Η1, Η3, Η4) αλλά και άλλο σημείο 
εστίασης, οπότε απαιτούν  ειδικά μελετημένο προβολέα εστίασης κι επομένως δεν τοποθετούνται 
οπουδήποτε. 
==================================================  =========================

 			Τα xenon είναι η πιο "χρήσιμη" και συνάμα Trendy βελτίωση που μπορείς να κάνεις με 70€. 
Υπάρχει και σε scooter !!!.

Μην παίζεται με τις λέξεις ... δεν τιμά κανέναν. Δυστυχώς θα χαρώ ιδιαίτερα όταν αρχίσουν να 
"πέφτουν κεφάλια", και η αστυνομία/τροχαία σταματάει τους ανυποψίαστους οδηγούς με xenon  
το βράδυ, και ζητάει το επίσημο χαρτί τοποθέτησης τους με υπογραφή του Χ συνεργείου, με βάση 
της προδιαγραφές τους ...

----------

αλπινιστης (29-04-14), 

Alxnks (29-04-14)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αλλάζω λοιπόν λίγο το θέμα του συγκεκριμένου topic και λέω.
> Έβαλα hid xenon σε ένα freelander που το έχω σε ένα κτήμα και δεν βγαίνει στο δρόμο για να έχω καλύτερα φώτα. Το freelander ΔΕΝ το περνάω ΚΤΕΟ και δεν με σταματάει η τροχαία διότι το κυκλοφορώ στο κτήμα μόνο. Όταν ανοίγω τα φώτα μου ανοίγει το πίσω τζάμι. Γιατί?
> Μην αρχίσετε πάλι για τα ΚΤΕΟ και νομικά θέματα διότι στο κτήμα ΜΟΥ είμαι εγώ ο νόμος και όχι η τροχαία. Επίσης κανένα ΚΤΕΟ δεν μπορεί να λύσει το πρόβλημά μου. Αν δεν με πιστεύετε πηγαίνετε σε όλα τα ΚΤΕΟ και σε όλες τις τροχαίες και αν σας δώσουν λύση στο πρόβλημα του παραθύρου εμένα να με χ@σ&τε!!!!!
> Μετά από την παραπάνω διευκρίνηση υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει?




 Κώστα μερικές διευκρινήσεις.
Το + και γείωση απο τα Xenon που τα έχεις συνδέσει ?? Στο + και - απο τις original λάμπες ή κατευθείαν πάνω στη μπαταρία ?
Το σήμα για την κοντινή/μακρινή σκάλα το παίρνεις απο το φις της original λάμπας ? 
Υπάρχει κάποιο site να δούμε τα χαρακτηριστικά του κιτ Xenon ?

.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Αλλάζω λοιπόν λίγο το θέμα του συγκεκριμένου topic και λέω.
> Έβαλα hid xenon σε ένα freelander που το έχω σε ένα κτήμα και δεν βγαίνει στο δρόμο για να έχω καλύτερα φώτα. Το freelander ΔΕΝ το περνάω ΚΤΕΟ και δεν με σταματάει η τροχαία διότι το κυκλοφορώ στο κτήμα μόνο. Όταν ανοίγω τα φώτα μου ανοίγει το πίσω τζάμι. Γιατί?
> Μην αρχίσετε πάλι για τα ΚΤΕΟ και νομικά θέματα διότι στο κτήμα ΜΟΥ είμαι εγώ ο νόμος και όχι η τροχαία. Επίσης κανένα ΚΤΕΟ δεν μπορεί να λύσει το πρόβλημά μου. Αν δεν με πιστεύετε πηγαίνετε σε όλα τα ΚΤΕΟ και σε όλες τις τροχαίες και αν σας δώσουν λύση στο πρόβλημα του παραθύρου εμένα να με χ@σ&τε!!!!!
> Μετά από την παραπάνω διευκρίνηση υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει?



Πεθανα :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## leosedf

Βάλτε φώτα laser να τελειώνουμε λέω εγώ. Είναι και πιο "ΙΝ", όχι σαν τους gipsy με τα xenon.

----------


## LKOSTAS

> Κώστα μερικές διευκρινήσεις.
> Το + και γείωση απο τα Xenon που τα έχεις συνδέσει ?? Στο + και - απο τις original λάμπες ή κατευθείαν πάνω στη μπαταρία ?
> Το σήμα για την κοντινή/μακρινή σκάλα το παίρνεις απο το φις της original λάμπας ? 
> Υπάρχει κάποιο site να δούμε τα χαρακτηριστικά του κιτ Xenon ?
> 
> .



Το + από τα xenon απευθείας στον θετικό πόλο της μπαταρίας. Το - των xenon στο σασί, σε βίδα που πιάνει το κάθε φτερό. (έχει 2 γειώσεις 1 για κάθε λάμπα. Το + και - από τις original λάμπες έρχεται με φισ που μπαίνουν στις λάμπες από πλεξούδα. Το σήμα για την κοντινή / μακρινή σκάλα το παίρνω από τη μία φίσα. Η άλλη εργοστασιακή φίσα έιναι στον αέρα. Δηλαδή και τα 2 ballasts παίρνουν από μια εργοστασιακή φίσα το σήμα. 
Ίσως λέω, μήπως διαβάζει διαφορά ρεύματος από τη μια φίσα αφού η μία είναι στον αέρα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Το + από τα xenon απευθείας στον θετικό πόλο της μπαταρίας. Το - των xenon στο σασί, σε βίδα που πιάνει το κάθε φτερό. (έχει 2 γειώσεις 1 για κάθε λάμπα. Το + και - από τις original λάμπες έρχεται με φισ που μπαίνουν στις λάμπες από πλεξούδα. Το σήμα για την κοντινή / μακρινή σκάλα το παίρνω από τη μία φίσα. Η άλλη εργοστασιακή φίσα έιναι στον αέρα. Δηλαδή και τα 2 ballasts παίρνουν από μια εργοστασιακή φίσα το σήμα. 
> Ίσως λέω, μήπως διαβάζει διαφορά ρεύματος από τη μια φίσα αφού η μία είναι στον αέρα.




 Κώστα σωστά τα έχεις συνδέσει.
 Μπορείς να κάνει ΜΙΑ δοκιμή σε παρακαλώ ?
Στην ελεύθερη (πλέων) φύσα από την λάμπα, κούμπωσε μια λάμπα αλογόνου -έτσι στον αέρα- και πες μου αν σου κάνει πάλι το πρόβλημα με το παράθυρο..

.

----------


## LKOSTAS

> Βάλτε φώτα laser να τελειώνουμε λέω εγώ. Είναι και πιο "ΙΝ", όχι σαν τους gipsy με τα xenon.



Σωστά. Με τα laser δεν στραβώνεις τους άλλους και στα ΚΤΕΟ θα σε περνάνε διότι δεν θα έχουν ειδικό μηχάνημα ελέγχου laser.
Όμως θα σε κυνηγάει η τροχαία διότι θα κάνουν τα φώτα laser παρεμβολές στα radar laser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LKOSTAS

> Κώστα σωστά τα έχεις συνδέσει.
>  Μπορείς να κάνει ΜΙΑ δοκιμή σε παρακαλώ ?
> Στην ελεύθερη (πλέων) φύσα από την λάμπα, κούμπωσε μια λάμπα αλογόνου -έτσι στον αέρα- και πες μου αν σου κάνει πάλι το πρόβλημα με το παράθυρο..
> 
> .



Κατ' αρχήν ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον SW1JRT.
Αν και τα έχω βγάλει προς το παρόν, αύριο κιόλας θα τα ξαναβάλω να πειραματιστώ πάλι.
Θα κάνω τη δοκιμή που είπες και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Κατ' αρχήν ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον SW1JRT.
> Αν και τα έχω βγάλει προς το παρόν, αύριο κιόλας θα τα ξαναβάλω να πειραματιστώ πάλι.
> Θα κάνω τη δοκιμή που είπες και θα ενημερώσω.



 ΜΗΝ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ τα Xenon από τις φύσες. Απλά πρόσθεσε μια λάμπα αλογόνου στην ελεύθερη φύσα ΜΑΖΙ με τα Xenon..
 Θέλω να δω ΜΗΠΩΣ το πρόβλημα προκαλείτε από την μείωση της κατανάλωσης ρεύματος στις μαμίσιες φύσες.
Ένα ανάλογο πρόβλημα υπάρχει και με την αλλαγή των λαμπτήρων του καντράν από πυράκτωσης σε LED.
Επειδή τα LED έχουν μικρή κατανάλωση ρεύματος, ο εγκέφαλος του αυτοκινήτου νομίζει ότι έχει καεί η λάμπα και ανάβει το σήμα service.

.

----------


## xsterg

> Αλλάζω λοιπόν λίγο το θέμα του συγκεκριμένου topic και λέω.
> Έβαλα hid xenon σε ένα freelander που το έχω σε ένα κτήμα και δεν βγαίνει στο δρόμο για να έχω καλύτερα φώτα. Το freelander ΔΕΝ το περνάω ΚΤΕΟ και δεν με σταματάει η τροχαία διότι το κυκλοφορώ στο κτήμα μόνο. Όταν ανοίγω τα φώτα μου ανοίγει το πίσω τζάμι. Γιατί?
> Μην αρχίσετε πάλι για τα ΚΤΕΟ και νομικά θέματα διότι στο κτήμα ΜΟΥ είμαι εγώ ο νόμος και όχι η τροχαία. Επίσης κανένα ΚΤΕΟ δεν μπορεί να λύσει το πρόβλημά μου. Αν δεν με πιστεύετε πηγαίνετε σε όλα τα ΚΤΕΟ και σε όλες τις τροχαίες και αν σας δώσουν λύση στο πρόβλημα του παραθύρου εμένα να με χ@σ&τε!!!!!
> Μετά από την παραπάνω διευκρίνηση υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει?




λοιπον. η εχεις κτημα σε μεγεθος πολης, οποτε εχεις και αρκετα χρηματα οχι για να βαλεις ξενον, αλλα για να το αλλαξεις, η εισαι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΣ.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Ενημερωτικά αναφέρω ότι τα freelander όταν *μείνουν από ρεύμα και συνδεθεί μετά ο πόλος της μπαταρίας ανοίγει το πίσω τζάμι*.
> Δηλαδή όταν ανάβω τα φώτα είναι σαν να διαβάζει προφανώς ο εγκέφαλος ότι έμεινε από ρεύμα και ξανασυνδέθηκε στο ρεύμα.
> Τα xenon παίρνουν απευθείας ρεύμα από την μπαταρία και μόνο εντολή παίρνουν από τα παλιά φις.



Το σεναριο να εχουν μεγαλο ρευμα εκκινησης τα xenon και να διαβαζει ο εγκεφαλος την στιγμιαια βυθιση, το συζηταμε?
Το να μπουνε μεγαλοι πυκνωτες στην τροφοδοσια τους φαινεται οχι τοσο καλη ιδεα. Αλλα αν γνωριζαμε απο που διαβαζει ο εγκεφαλος την ταση της μπαταριας και βαζαμε εκει ενα σχετικα μικρο ηλεκτρολυτικο?

----------


## leosedf

> Σωστά. Με τα laser δεν στραβώνεις τους άλλους και στα ΚΤΕΟ θα σε περνάνε διότι δεν θα έχουν ειδικό μηχάνημα ελέγχου laser.
> Όμως θα σε κυνηγάει η τροχαία διότι θα κάνουν τα φώτα laser παρεμβολές στα radar laser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Μάλλον δεν έχεις ιδέα για τι πράγμα μιλάω.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Το σεναριο να εχουν μεγαλο ρευμα εκκινησης τα xenon και να διαβαζει ο εγκεφαλος την στιγμιαια βυθιση, το συζηταμε?
> Το να μπουνε μεγαλοι πυκνωτες στην τροφοδοσια τους φαινεται οχι τοσο καλη ιδεα. Αλλα αν γνωριζαμε απο που διαβαζει ο εγκεφαλος την ταση της μπαταριας και βαζαμε εκει ενα σχετικα μικρο ηλεκτρολυτικο?




 Αλεξ, όταν ανάβει μια λάμπα Xenon το Ballast τραβάει περίπου 7 ampere για περίπου 20 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά η κατανάλωση πέφτει στα 3 με 3,5 Ampere. Αν το κάνουμε Χ2 (δύο λάμπες Xenon), πάμε στα 14 Ampere max για περίπου 20 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά πέφτει στα 6 με 7 Ampere.
 Δεν νομίζω ότι 14 ampere είναι πρόβλημα για μία μπαταρία από αυτοκίνητο τέτοιας κατηγορίας.....
Επίσης, πυκνωτής παράλληλα με την μπαταρία δεν θα είχε κανένα αποτέλεσμα.

.

----------


## vasilllis

εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι 'θορυβος' απο τα ballast.Δεν δοκιμαζεις κατι τετοιο? 
εχει και με 3€ ,αντιστοιχα .Κανε μια δοκιμη

----------

